# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Thái Dương

## jimmytravel10

Công Ty TNHH MTV Du Lịch Thái Dương – Thái Duong Group trân trọng gửi lời chào và lời chúc sức khỏe, thành công và thịnh vượng đến Quý khách. Thái Dương Tourism tự hào là một trong những công ty du lịch tiếp thu truyền thống khai sơn phá thạch .Là một trong những đơn vị hoạt động kinh doanh trong lĩnh vực Dịch vụ vận tải và Du lịch tại Việt Nam, Du Lịch Thái Dương nhanh chóng được đánh giá là một công ty trẻ nhưng chuyên nghiệp ngay từ nền tảng. Du lịch Thái Dương luôn thấu hiểu những giá trị cốt yếu của du lịch. Trên bước đường trưởng thành,Du Lịch Thái Dương không ngừng nổ lực tìm kiếm cung cấp những dịch vụ cần thiết như Vé xe khách Limousine , vé Máy bay , dịch vụ visa xuất nhập cảnh , Thuê xe  , review điểm du lịch mới và thiết kế những tour du lịch với hình thức độc đáo và mới lạ, nhằm đưa thế giới gần hơn với du khách.

Với hoạt động kinh doanh ban đầu là tổ chức các chương trình du lịch cho du khách nước ngoài vào tham quan Việt Nam, bắt đầu từ năm 2011 đến nay trải qua những năm xây dựng và phát triển, chúng tôi không ngừng cải tiến và nâng cấp dịch vụ ngày một hoàn thiện hơn và trở thành một trong những công ty được khách hàng và đối tác lựa chọn và tin cậy trong ngành du lịch nước nhà. Lĩnh vực kinh doanh ngày càng được mở rộng: kinh doanh du lịch trong và ngoài nước, cung cấp vé máy bay, dịch vụ khách sạn trong và ngoài nước đặc biệt cho cung đường Campuchia – Thái Lan .Cung cấp dịch vụ Land tour , combo tour du lịch ,và tổ chức tour du lịch cho du khách quốc tế và trong nước, Chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch , vận chuyển hành khách ,cho thuê xe limousine cao cấp đi Campuchia các loại . Công ty cũng đã xây dựng được một hệ thống liên kết  giữa đối tác trong và ngoài nước một cách hiệu quả.

– Giấy phép kinh doanh lữ hành quốc tế số :79- 799/2017 / TCDL-GP LHQT mãng Lữ Hành Quốc Tế và Nội Địa Lời đầu tiên, công ty du lịch Thái Dương Tourism xin gửi lời chào thân ái đến quý khách hàng và đối tác. Kính chúc quý khách hàng và đối tác luôn dồi dào sức khỏe và thành công.

GIỚI THIỆU CHUNG CÔNG TY
– Tên công ty: CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH THÁI DƯƠNG 
– Tên giao dịch: Thái Dương Tourism
– Trụ sở chính: 302 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh

– Điện thoại:Tổng Đài 1900- 9227 với 6 line trực tuyến
– E-mail: hotro@dulichthaiduong.com

----------

